# Graphikkarte Probleme mit Win7



## Cromon (7. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor ca einem halben Jahr hatte ich Windows 7 das erste Mal installiert. Es ging soweit eigentlich alles gut, ausser dass ich den Graphikkartentreiber noch aktualisieren musste. Dies tat ich dann auch, erwischte aber den Treiber für die Betaversion von Windows 7. Das hat natürlich nicht funktioniert, und ich kriegte diesen Treiber auch nciht mehr richtig weg, irgendwann hatte ich auch gar kein Bild mehr und konnte nur mit Müh und Not wieder das Chipset des Motherboards aktivieren damit ich wieder Bild hatte. Danach stand im Gerätemanager immer "Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden (Fehlercode: 10)".

Nun ja, ich entfernte Windows 7 wieder und installierte XP wo alles wieder seinen gewohnten Lauf nahm, die Graka funktionierte einwandfrei. Nun dachte ich mir, dass ich eigentlich Windows 7 schon toll finde und versuchte mich erneut daran. Ich habe mich dieses Mal gehütet einen Treiber zu downloaden, aber bereits nach der Installation von Windows 7 stand wieder "Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden (Fehlercode: 10)". Nun bin ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig ratlos woran das liegen könnte.

Ich verwende folgendes System:
Windows 7 Professional 32 Bit
Intel Core Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53 GHZ
4 GB RAM (2.46 verwendbar)
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series

Der aktuelle Treiber:
Treiberanbieter: ATI Technologies Inc.
Treiberdatum: 17.08.2009
Treiberversion: 8.632.1.2000

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir dabei helfen!

Gruss
Cromon


----------



## michaelwengert (7. April 2010)

Probier mal den neuen Treiber von Ati
http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonmob_win7-32.aspx

The following notebooks are not supported in this release:

    * Any notebook launched after this driver release.
    * Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel chipsets.
    * Toshiba notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)
    * Sony VAIO notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)
    * Panasonic notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)


----------



## Cromon (7. April 2010)

Da bekomme ich von "ATI Catalyst Mobility-Download" folgende Meldung:
"ATI Catalyst Mobility kann aufgrund von inkompatibler Hardware/Software auf Ihrem Computer nicht heruntergeladen werden.

Die Version Ihres Graphikadapters wird nicht unterstützt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller, um ein Treiber-Update zu erhalten."

Das ist ja irgendwie merkwürdig, ATI ist doch der Hersteller meiner Graphikkarte, nicht? Kann es sein, dass mein zweiter Graphikadapter, nämlich "Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express-Chipsatzfamilie (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)" unter das Kriterium "* Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel chipsets." fällt?


----------

